# My experience of Michael Chen's Training



## randal (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Last month I indulged myself by taking a two day personalized training course with Michael Chen of the Laser Video EXPerience. The course can be found on his website under training. Michael is an ISF graduate and a THX graduate as well as one of the leading instructors of the THX Video Calibration Seminars. The overall course was a bit of money but still cheaper than other three day courses. I was seeking the best instructions that my money could buy. I had signed up six months before for Michael's Video training and I was glad I did. I always felt that it was better to be prepared for anything than to go in cold and lacking.


Michael is a very personable guy and easy to get along with and shows a very special talent for teaching. His knowledge of video equipment and video calibration left me in awe. The information that was presented was complete and thorough. The equipment that was offered for the training lab was excellent. In fact, there was equipment there that I had only seen in magazines and never dreamt of ever touching, let alone training on. As a bonus, SoCal Ray Jr skyped in periodically and also graced me with his wisdom (another very knowledgeable man).

For anyone who had taken any other three day course with a number of other people will contest that not all of your personal questions maybe met and waiting for equipment to train on can leave on one frustrated and and wishing that the other guy would hurry up and finish. There was none of that with Michael's personalized training. Every question was addressed and the equipment was there and waiting. 

My personal recommendations is that the course was worth every penny and I am considering doing it again in a year or two. The days started early and ended late in the evenings. I have come away a much wiser and a more experienced calibrator. If I felt that the course was lacking in anyway I would state it. As I feel we all need to watch out for one another. My rating on this course is a 15 out of 10. If you decide to take it you will not be disappointed.

Randal


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Based upon what I have seen Michael write in many responses on forums over the years, and what others have said, I am not surprised. He is definitely one of the pros who not only "gets it" with respect to how to get the best out of a system, but he can also articulate the complexity quite well.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Based upon what I have seen Michael write in many responses on forums over the years, and what others have said, I am not surprised. He is definitely one of the pros who not only "gets it" with respect to how to get the best out of a system, but he can also articulate the complexity quite well.


Not to mention he makes one think about what they're doing and how to do it. Not too many people share this quality. It's like he wants everyone to have a cookie, but he walks them through the process by discussing the mixing and the baking first. Does that make sense? :scratch:

Regardless, Michael is the best! :T


----------

